# 1946 Schwinn Ace



## STUPIDILLO (Aug 20, 2013)

My first skip tooth light weight.


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Aug 26, 2013)

After more research, I am pretty sure it is 1941 or 42.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Aug 27, 2013)

*Sweet bike !*

That is a nice complete rig. I didn't think any Schwinn, other than a Paramount, could be considered a lightweight


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Sep 15, 2013)

26X 1 3/8 tires. Still a heavy bike, but rides smooth.


----------



## tailhole (Sep 23, 2013)

*love your bike*

That's a keeper.  The heavy bikes are the smoothest.


----------

